
Impossible Mission – Commodore 64 game remake in JavaScript - ingve
http://impossible-mission.krissz.hu/
======
imrehg
Good grief, how much I played this (on PC), and never got anywhere: been too
young to figure out the actual objective, these days I revisit my childhood
games with grownup eyes to start to actually appreciate them.

And seems like fellow Hungarian developer, gratula! :)

~~~
bentcorner
Same here. So many games I had no idea what to do. Raid on Bungeling Bay,
Bolo, Impossible Mission, Conan the Barbarian, Spy vs Spy.

~~~
lectrick
Mac Bolo was one of my first networking games and it was incredibly awesome

------
fit2rule
On the subject of this game, a truly classic precursor to the platform world
we know now, it was recently remade for the Oric-1/Atmos machines. The
Oric-1/Atmos were classic 8-bit systems which had a life of only 2 or 3 years
during the height of 8-bit computing in the 80's, competing against the majors
(C64/Amstrad/Spectrum/etc.) and not doing so well, alas. They were but a
glitch in the 8-bit matrix.

It has been pretty neat to see the revival of the machines in the last two
decades - and the scene that is producing new titles for the machines are
pretty neat folks: computing purely for the love of it, producing titles of
such brilliance that one could only have wished it happened 30 years earlier.

So I always like to mention it when the opportunity presents itself - if you
want to play Impossible Mission, ported as a labor of love by very brilliant
coders to an obscure/completely different platform than Javascript/web
entirely, you'll need Oriculator:

[https://code.google.com/p/oriculator/](https://code.google.com/p/oriculator/)

.. and the Impossible Mission .TAP file:

[http://im.defence-force.org/](http://im.defence-force.org/)

"Stay awhile! Stay FOREVER!!!! Hahahaha ..."

(More great Oric titles, along the lines of the 80's classics like IM and
more, available here:

[http://www.oric.org/index.php?page=software&fille=top150game...](http://www.oric.org/index.php?page=software&fille=top150gamesoverall)

If you love Impossible Mission, check out SPACE 1999, SKOOL DAZE, DON'T PRESS
THE LETTER Q, and more!)

~~~
soylentcola
"Another visitor! Stay a while...stay forever!!"

That was probably the first time I heard synthesized speech on a home computer
game and I'm pretty sure I would occasionally fire it up just to play that
part and impress other kids stuck with Tandys and such.

------
coderjames
Very cool! I actually work with the original programmer at my day job. I'll
have to forward this to him.

~~~
pgrote
Would love to hear his feedback! The history of Epyx fascinates me.

~~~
coderjames
I emailed him the link and a link to this submission.

His response was, "Lordy, people really do have too much time on their hands.
Thanks, though. Consider me amused."

------
zedr
I loved the atmosphere in this game. I played this in the eighties on a
Commodore 64, in the height of the Cold War.

~~~
slfnflctd
The C64 busted open my horizons somewhere around age 11, when a relative
bought me one because my parents couldn't/wouldn't. This relative "knew a guy"
with a bunch of (what I soon learned were pirated/cracked) games he was able
to give me. Impossible Mission was one of them. I don't remember if I finished
it, but I damn sure had fun trying. It was one of those I was initially
unimpressed by but came back to later. From what I've seen so far, they did a
terrific job on this port.

------
tempodox
Doesn't get beyond:

    
    
      LOADING RESOURCES
           (8/50)
    

... in Safari. I guess, the mission is actually impossible here.

~~~
jahnu
No sound and a couple of other things seem off in Firefox on Linux.

Chrome Canary on Windows works fine.

Is there any kind of tool for analysing JavaScript and reporting compatibility
issues?

~~~
hamoid
Works for me on Arch Linux + Firefox 38. In one room I could not search one
specific object though.

------
0x0
Wow, this looks like a pixel perfect clone. Well done!

------
malkia
Wow! Wow! Wow! I loved this game so much - I even mentioned it two weeks ago
here - lol :) -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720584)

------
franzpeterstein
"UNSUPPORTED BROWSER" with Chrome Version 37.0.2062.120 Built on Ubuntu 12.04,
running on LinuxMint 13 (281580)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I get that with version 41.0.2272.76 (64-bit).

Edit: It actually loads now with 43.0.2357.130. I guess the difference is
significant.

------
Roritharr
If you like such games, a friend of mine writes new 8-bit style games playable
on his website:
[http://www.yodasvideoarcade.com/](http://www.yodasvideoarcade.com/)

------
snowy
Wow. That really takes me back. Excellent work!!

------
lurkinggrue
Man I forgot how hard that game was.

------
faarzein
nice!

------
curiously
is there a game engine where you can create games like this? Love the retro
games.

~~~
Milner08
Honestly, with a bit of research and a few practice games you could probably
create your own engine for this. Its pretty simple as games go. Plus its far
more fun to make your own engine to :D

